# Sugar intake on clean bulk?



## InC (Oct 19, 2008)

Doing a clean bulk and was wondering how how much of you're carbs intake is sugar based? I'm consuming about 300grams of carbs 80/100 grams in which is sugar. Is this to high?

How strick are you do you put sugar in you're porridge etc?


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

I have 50g dextrose or at the moment i'm having jaffa cakes or sweets which equate to the same amount of kcals and carbs as the dex i used to drink.

It doesn't matter how many grams of sugar your having in respect to what your saying, all that matters is calories in vs calories out. That will determine whether or not your bulk is 'clean' hope this helps!


----------



## InC (Oct 19, 2008)

Cheers yes that helps. obviously complex carbs must be better though?


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

InC said:


> Cheers yes that helps. obviously complex carbs must be better though?


Yeh in terms of sustained energy release and GI rating, complex carbs are definitely better, but in terms of kcals it's neither here nor there.

50 grams of carbs is 200kcals whether that be from sugar or brown rice...


----------



## ws0158 (Jun 23, 2010)

fast release carbs need to be burned of quick so you dont store them as fat, i would say keep sugar as low as possible if you want a ''lean'' bulk


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

need2bodybuild said:


> Yeh in terms of sustained energy release and GI rating, complex carbs are definitely better, but in terms of kcals it's neither here nor there.
> 
> 50 grams of carbs is 200kcals whether that be from sugar or brown rice...


I don't agree,they will each have a differing effect on insulin and subsequently fat storage,digestion and metabolism.

Empty cals and not needed,as much as possible,stay away.


----------



## leewil1 (Apr 13, 2012)

Refined suger never, fruit sugars 2 or 3 servings a day, dextrose or maltidextrose perfect for pre/post workout when taken with protein powder but it as to be a certain amount depending upon your weight. The reason its perfect is because you get an insulin spike and insulin is the mechanism by which nutrients are transported around the body, the nutrient youve added to your insulin spike is protein so you train and then soak your muscles in protein.


----------



## shinobi_85 (Feb 20, 2011)

i would think minimising the sugars away from training and later into the night is a better idea.....but ive heard others saying the dirty bulk with a lot of simple carbs is good because the large insulin spike in the smaller space of time allows for a relatively larger level of insulin than a smaller more gradual release of the insulin with complex carbs.... or maybe i made that up  but i myself have high sugar in morning in and around workout then after the first 4 hours of the day i switch to complex carb with a bit of fruit........


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Very little, Its the sugars that once gave me a pot belly.


----------

